# New to GTO..



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all, I have been building fast cars for quite se time. Mustangs, turbo cars, and roundy round race cars but once I got tired of having my ass handed to me by LS1's I decided it was time to get one of my own. Every sense the GTO came out it appealed to me as one of the most beautiful cars GM ever produced and I wanted one but could never afford one. I came across a 2004 GTO at a buy here pay here lot for 9k with only 55k miles on it so I bought it. It has a rebuilt title but that does not bother me. I am wanting to throw a 100 shot on it for now until I can save up for a turbo kit for it. I have been reading the tuning section and have read that these cars run excessively rich. How big of a shot would I be able to run before I push it to lean and need a tune?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Redliner_x said:


> How big of a shot would I be able to run before I push it to lean and need a tune?


You can't spray without a tune. You need to cut timing and adjust afr's.


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

So a handheld and a nitrous canned tune would do the trick?

I wish SCT made a four bank chip like they do for the mustangs because I had my street tune and my nitrous tune on one chip. All I had to do was turn the dial on the fly when I wanted to switch to a nitrous tune. Is there anything like that for our cars?


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't run any nitrous until you purchase a tuner like the 
SCT Xcal3 programmer and take your GTO to a dyno and 
get a professional dyno tune.If you run nitrous without
getting a tune your engine will be running on barrowed time
if it doesn't just blow up right there from running lean.You have to correctly adjust the timing values and the A/F ratio.
Congrats on the good rare deal you got on your GTO!


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks bro.


----------

